# How do you plan to hunt snow geese this spring?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*How do you intend to hunt snow geese this spring?*​
Pass Shooting24.76%Field Hunting over Decoys921.43%Water Hunting over Decoys37.14%Field/Water Decoy Spread819.05%Traditional sneak/jump shooting by crawling and pushing37.14%Using a Cow Decoy to sneak24.76%A combination of many above1535.71%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm curious to see how everyone plans to approach snow goose hunting this spring? I would appreciate all info.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You know what we are using Chris, right?? Those birds are going to be toast!! Cant wait


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have decided that my days of sneaking are done. I will do some pass shooting given a good situation but decoying is priority. I just like the idea of fooling the smartest bird in the waterfowl world.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I sure hope so GB3. Building that many decoys should be worth it.

It sounds like gandergrinder is ready to lay 'em down. Still can't wait to see the customs!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

....with Hustad....... :beer:

:rock:
Andy


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well the floating spread got allot bigger this year so I will run 100% water this year most of the time.


----------



## JOSHENME (Jan 22, 2003)

Since this is my first year visiting i would like to think i am going to decoy these birds. However it sounds they are much harder to decoy than canadians. So i may have to resort to what ever means possible to find some birds. i hope i dont get out there and the only thing i end up with is a headache from drinking my sorrows away. lol


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Just hoping spring break works out right so I can get into a few back home, otherwise I may not fire a shot this spring.


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Several years ago when the conservation spring goose season was in its infancy, my boy and I were out running around with our cow decoy trying it for the first time.

One late afternoon, we came upon a car parked along side a road adjacent to a field of corn and thousands of snows and blues. As I looked around to see if anyone was headed out to the field to hunt it, I saw a huge white object meandering its way toward the broken flock of feeding frenzied geese. I took out the binoculars I saw that this object appeared to be a human inside a huge white snow goose suit complete with a snow goose head and wind outlines. He was carrying a white taped shotgun along side his suit. He walked right into them and the all got up a little later, but being close to dark and us being in a hurry, I didn't see if any dropped. Just the fact that he made it into the pile, makes me think........Hmmmmmmmmm?

Jack


----------



## mike c (Feb 15, 2003)

Decoys all the way Chris. You know it!

Combination of water and fields. I guess it depends on thier snobby attitude.

Whats the secret decoy?

I love these little dudes! :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The secret decoy is basically custom painted floaters. I only know one other group running them up here.

But I'm pretty convinced that if you're on the X in the spring with the right conditions you can still get into them with any kind of decoy. One of my best decoying days last year was when I carried out 6 floaters and 8 windsocks by myself. If I would've been accompanied by 3 guys it could've been a triple digit day.


----------



## mike c (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats great! 
Some people think you can't do it with a small spread. This backs my theries up even more.

There has been lots of guys, mostly sneakers, that say the only way to go is to sneak if you dont have 1000 + to put out. I dont agree. I tell them if they find the right situation, and it is almost alway there to find if you look hard, you can throw out less than a hundred and sometime a super small spread is even better.

You threw out about 14 and thats it.

I have had decent hunts over 5 full bodies before. Its all about location! :sniper:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Small water spread. 30 snows 11 blues. I will use a few full bodies on shore if it looks natural. I'm going to be pass shooting as much as decoying. It seems often the first pass is the closest. I will be using a boat sometimes .I will be hunting some sloughs that will be to deep to wade. 2 ecallers If it is cloudy I may use some sillys on shore mixed with others Sillys will not be in the water unless it is very overcast.Best to keep them on the mud. May use eliminators if necessary. Hope not less gear the better. Blow a snow goose call by Ron Weinke. Like it really matters with all the noise they make. custom choke big fast loads. good luck


----------



## Monte Brent (Feb 18, 2003)

8) *this is my very first reply and my very first time throwing out the deeks by myself since my friend who started and ran a company called BEARTOOTH PRODUCTS passed away he was only 29 so those of you who might think that somrtimes hunting is tough just remember your still hunting and i must carry on Nathan Elliott's passion and that is to hunt wind rain snow or shine geese or no geese i am ready to go thanks for all the great memories Nathan and oh by the way you had better pray to the goose gods for me *


----------



## mike c (Feb 15, 2003)

Hunt em till you cant walk!!!

Right now, I cant walk! So i must live vicariously thru forums and reports. But thats not all bad. No matter how much you know about the litte buggers, you can always learn more from ohter enthusiasts.

What a great sport!!

I Have a couple pro staffers down south this weekend and they started in Kansas. Didnt find much and then they went north to the rain water basin. I dont agreee with the move but you have to let them go.

Nebraska is just starting to get birds and kansas isnt even full yet!

I wont say a thing. just let them hunt it out!!!!!

We are histing our winter/srpring snoe goose meeting tonight.

Gotta love it!

Decoys baby! its the only realm to belong to.


----------

